

Show HN: Tweetspiration – let Twitter brainstorm ideas for you - jellyksong
http://www.tweetspiration.com/

======
kwellman
I did something very similar to this a while back[1]. I also wrote a blog post
about it with code here [http://blog.interstellr.com/post/22534653144/mining-
twitter-...](http://blog.interstellr.com/post/22534653144/mining-twitter-for-
useful-information)

[1] <http://www.twtspire.com/>

~~~
matthuggins
Thanks for sharing the technical details!

------
lalos
Just remember the wise words of Henry Ford, "If I had asked people what they
wanted, they would have said faster horses". Nice website and idea!

------
phildeschaine
Hey, just wanted to let you know you're breaking the twitter display
requirements (<https://dev.twitter.com/terms/display-requirements>) by not
swapping out the t.co links with their real addresses. You gotta use those
tweet_entities the API gives you.

>"Links in Tweet text must be displayed using the display_url field in the URL
entities API response, and link to the original t.co url field"

~~~
jellyksong
Thanks for telling me, I'll change that as soon as I can. And I seem to
violate the "Actions" and "Branding" requirements as well...

------
efferifick
Similar, a subreddit called "somebody make this"
<http://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis>

------
JackWebbHeller
_"Someone should make an app that tells me how much pizza i am"_

Well, I know what I'm doing for my weekend project!

~~~
pekk
Welcome to youarenotpizza.com

------
shurcooL
This is pretty neat, I like it.

On this topic, is there an app or site where I can just view inspirational
pictures from sources like cgsociety.org CG Choice Gallery, and perhaps others
(500px, Deviantart). A place where seeing the next photo is just a swipe or
'j' press away. Mostly I'd like cgsociety because they have a very clumsy way
to view photos one after another (you have to open each one in a new tab,
etc.).

~~~
fchollet
I'm building this actually (been at it for a couple years :-/). But you know
what, deviantArt got a lot better at browsing pictures a few months ago, with
their 'more like this' feature. You should check it out.

------
edwardy20
You should search for 'somebody should' in addition to 'someone should'.

~~~
hammock
Add to your list: ought to, needs to, I wish someone would, etc...quickly gets
out of hand.

------
ceekays
There is already a similar app called <http://theinternetwishlist.com/> by
some female developer, Amrit Richmond.

~~~
sinak
"some female developer"?

------
_dark_matter_
Very cool idea. Problem: When I choose a filter, and then click "show me
more", it deletes the filter. Thus, I can only get one page of results when I
use a filter.

~~~
jellyksong
Ah nice catch! Should be fixed now :)

------
RKoutnik
A lot of fun, even if most the ideas are nonsense or impossible. If you were
to build this out further, I'd add more phrases like "There has to be a better
way" (i.e. <https://twitter.com/rdegges/status/325885686404227072> )

------
SurfScore
I like this because its creative, but was relatively easy to implement. It
didn't need a million hours of coding, just a text search for keywords (I'm
oversimplifying a bit obviously). It let your brain do the heavy lifting to
save on programming time. Elegant.

------
rattray
Fantastic work! Was thinking about building something similar earlier today,
actually. I do find the top banner quite annoying though: the fixed
positioning doesn't add any value, and it's quite large. It looks pretty, just
give it absolute positioning.

------
petethepig
Check the timestamps, they are in UTC, you better change them according to
user's time zone

~~~
jellyksong
Should be fixed!

------
program
On the $(document).ready call change:

    
    
       var d = new Date(element.name);
    

to

    
    
       var d = Date.parse(element.name);
    

This will solve the "undefined NaN, NaN:aN PM" issue.

~~~
jellyksong
Changed, thanks!

------
kvprashant
Someone should make sure that troll tweets are removed :D

------
Sunlis
Reminds me of "Ortiel's Game Idea Generator":
<http://orteil.dashnet.org/gamegen>

------
snomad
Nice idea. In the display, it shows "undefined NaN, NaN:aN PM". Probably a JS
bug of some sort.

~~~
justin_
Same. Happens in Firefox but not Chrome.

------
xcubic
Great idea. It would be nice to vote on some of the ideas and then filter the
most voted...

~~~
xcubic
Maybe a way to filter by popularity too?

------
nblaisdell
"Someone should start a Netflixesqu mail service but for pancakes instead of
DVDs."

Gold.

------
mofle
There's a lot of duplicate tweets and retweets of the original. Filter out the
duplicates.

~~~
jevyjevjevs
.. and indicate there are multiple people interested.

------
SuperChihuahua
Someone should store them in a database and do some data mining on them

------
mediagearbox
This is really neat! Great job!

------
klrr
Thank you!

------
helloamar
Great job

